# Jaeger, a new orchestral library by Audio Imperia



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 28, 2017)

https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/orchestral/products/jaeger-essential-modern-orchestra-for-kontakt


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 28, 2017)

This looks really interesting! I got their "Scenes From The Multiverse" during Black Friday, which I'm really happy about. Sadly, my money is currently all spent, but I will be watching this with interest


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2017)

Colour me interested.


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like a similar concept to Metropolis Ark, the price is also similar.  No woodwinds. First demos sound cool. Will be watching with interest for sure.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm usually not a fan of all this epicepicness/whoneedswoodwindsanyway style, but one must admit that it sounds fantastic


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> I'm usually not a fan of all this epicepicness/whoneedswoodwindsanyway style, but one must admit that it sounds fantastic


I'm not a fan of that either, but I am a sucker for well recorded complete orchestra packages. (Almost complete in this case)


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2017)

So... I guess in the "essential modern orchestra" woodwinds no longer matter?


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2017)

robgb said:


> So... I guess in the "essential modern orchestra" woodwinds no longer matter?


They'll make a comeback but will be used in a less traditional style. Anyone ever tried cranking decapitator or Trash2 on a Bassoon?


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2017)

Hopefully there will be a full walkthrough video and list articulation before the preorder pricing is over .


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 28, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Hopefully there will be a full walkthrough video and list articulation before the preorder pricing is over .



The list of articulations is already available:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5qrwp7tgixek7n/AI_Jaeger_Preview_PDF.pdf?dl=0


----------



## tomaslobosk (Nov 28, 2017)

NoamL said:


> These people are geniuses!



Ahem... We did sample legato...

Actually for Violins, Celli, Trumpets and Horns ... and of course for Merethe's awesome voice 

Thank you guys for the good comments!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 28, 2017)

So they DID sample legatos! I'll delete my meme post


----------



## NoamL (Nov 28, 2017)

Haha we posted at the same time. I deleted the meme. And actually this looks great. Up to 6 dynamic layers, 9 roundrobins, and individual string sections and brass sections!


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 28, 2017)

And Vocal legatos :D


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 28, 2017)

As a big fan of Merethe Soltvedt, I'm really excited about the vocals!


----------



## mac (Nov 28, 2017)

The vocals sound good, it'll be interesting to see how they play. Also, I see the big knob trend is going from strength to strength.


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 28, 2017)

16 Violins
10 Violas
6 Celli
4 Dbl Basses

Huh?!?!


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 28, 2017)

We added a couple of tech demos to the playlist on Soundcloud: 

Just to showcase how well the spiccatos sync to a click (always sounding natural, never mechanical). Each and every sample was manually adjusted to make sure the performance stays totally musical.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds good. Really like the low end in this.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> The list of articulations is already available:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5qrwp7tgixek7n/AI_Jaeger_Preview_PDF.pdf?dl=0


Thank you !


----------



## procreative (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds good, but don't understand why every developer redoes the same thing over and over. There are so many things that are missing from most libraries, so releasing yet another one with the same set of articulations? And the pricing isnt much better then Metropolis Ark.

Wish some devs would think about the things most libraries dont do well, such as super fast runs/arpeggios etc that arent just phrases, or more vibrato options.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks so much for your feedback @procreative. Absolutely, we hear where you're coming from. 

As with many other products out there, Jaeger came about because we were just not satisfied with the options available on the market. Aside from a very particular taste in sound, we also have a strong vision in regards to our sampling techniques and our approach on how to record orchestral instruments. 

Jaeger is just the beginning actually, meaning that we are planning to expand the orchestral product series, add new articulations, etc. The idea with Jaeger was to one hand cover the most commonly used articulations (and then some, by also adding sound design and vocals), and on the other hand to also showcase our take and our deep knowledge of orchestral sampling.

We hope that the sound of the instruments themselves and just how easy it is to use Jaeger, will convince you otherwise.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2017)

audioimperia said:


> We added a couple of tech demos to the playlist on Soundcloud:
> 
> Just to showcase how well the spiccatos sync to a click (always sounding natural, never mechanical). Each and every sample was manually adjusted to make sure the performance stays totally musical.



I *really *enjoy the timbre of the strings & brass. You got some great players together for this.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2017)

Are you allowed to tell which orchestra or session players you hired for this?


----------



## procreative (Nov 28, 2017)

audioimperia said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback @procreative. Absolutely, we hear where you're coming from.
> 
> As with many other products out there, Jaeger came about because we were just not satisfied with the options available on the market. Aside from a very particular taste in sound, we also have a strong vision in regards to our sampling techniques and our approach on how to record orchestral instruments.
> 
> ...



What you say I can understand. From a new buyer's perspective the package sounds very interesting. For those with many libraries already it gets harder to justify as for those of us around these shores with a few years listening to developers promising the next gen, it starts to become hard to see the differences.

So what you say sounds promising, but I urge you to actually lay down to potential buyers what that strong vision is and how your approach differs.

Buying sample libraries can be an expensive lesson in how to throw away money as its not always easy to really see how useful or different a product is. There are so many products already out there with the usual 8-10 standard articulations and within the genre you are aiming this at there are already 2-3 libraries touted as bombastic.

Hopefully some walkthroughs? While demos are nice, well written pieces by talented composers can make even GPO sound half decent!


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2017)

Hunter123 said:


> They'll make a comeback but will be used in a less traditional style. Anyone ever tried cranking decapitator or Trash2 on a Bassoon?


If I were writing for movies, the fact that woodwinds are out of style is exactly why I'd start using them. And definitely in the traditional style—because they're effective that way. The young idiots who have been raised on bombastic "epic" music would likely marvel at the sound of these new fangled instruments...


----------



## axb312 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ugh...I thought a dev finally released a good woodwinds/ brass library..my bad..


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Nov 28, 2017)

robgb said:


> If I were writing for movies, the fact that woodwinds are out of style is exactly why I'd start using them. And definitely in the traditional style—because they're effective that way. The young idiots who have been raised on bombastic "epic" music would likely marvel at the sound of these new fangled instruments...



"Young idiots"? Really? Your attitude is terrible. Does it really matter to you that much how or when people use certain instruments? Get over it, and get that stupid idea that people who enjoy larger-than-life modern orchestral music are idiots out of your head.

Anyway. Jaeger excites me since Audio Imperia specialize in that cinematic modern sound. I've been thinking about new Strings and Brass for a long time now. This might push me over the edge!


----------



## tomaslobosk (Nov 28, 2017)

BTW, the library is really good for any kind of traditional orchestral music as well... you'll be just missing the woodwinds... for now. 

Make sure to stay tuned to the tech demos we'll be providing for you guys, since I'm doing those, I'll make sure you also get good traditional orchestral examples.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 28, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> 16 Violins
> 10 Violas
> 6 Celli
> 4 Dbl Basses
> ...



It actually makes really good sense... the more I think about it... You don't necessarily want a huge low string section in music that also has synth bass and sub perc, right?

And as for the total number of players... the "string spiccatos + massed _ff_ brass" thing is all an illusion anyway. In real life it turns out like this:







The strings sound feathery, not precise and biting. And they get swallowed up by the massed brass section even at a well controlled _forte_.

So having a large string section is not the key to this unreal-but-badass sound of trailer music. But rather having strings recorded with detail, bite and precision.

Whereas if you just want "TEH BIGGEST ORCHESTRA EVER" then there's other libraries catering to that. Like the 9-unison low brass and 10-unison low winds patch in Spitfire Iceni for instance, or the 100 strings in 8dio Majestica, or the 20 low strings in octaves in Metropolis Ark 1. But those will sound less detailed.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Nov 28, 2017)

Spot on! We did a lot of research and testing to find that sweet spot between a good powerful sound and a great amount of detail (in terms of ensemble sizes).


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> "Young idiots"? Really?


Yup.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 28, 2017)

Just turned 60. My preference is for "young idiot" rather than "old idiot". When I'm 80 I can be called "a grumpy old idiot that thinks he's a young idiot".


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 28, 2017)

NoamL said:


> It actually makes really good sense... the more I think about it...



Actually, it makes no sense whatsoever, and with respect, your logic is flawed. Especially when you look at the way a real orchestra is set up. And yes, you DO want a huge low string section in music that also has synth bass and sub perc.... are you trying to mimic an orchestra, or not?

Film score, classical, etc - this setup is by no means traditional nor ordinary, and IMO, should not be the makeup of a sample library trying to do orchestral music.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2017)

gyprock said:


> Just turned 60. My preference is for "young idiot" rather than "old idiot". When I'm 80 I can be called "a grumpy old idiot that thinks he's a young idiot".


Hey, when it comes down to it, we're all idiots.


----------



## novaburst (Nov 28, 2017)

procreative said:


> with many libraries already it gets harder to justify as for those of us around these shores with a few years listening to developers promising the next gen, it starts to become hard to see the differences.



The same can be said about real life Instruments, and musical pieces, the worst attitude is becuase it's been done before, or something similar is out there I better not do it.

The more developers that do this the better it will be, more choice, also developers pushing each other to do better even if the margin is just one percent,

Orhcestral Librarys are getting better, and many are noticing the change, Developers will keep pushing each other.

One of very reasons why we are getting better library's, is because they are being done again and again, Developers finding different ways to squeeze out more quality, performance, realistic sound, playability, tone, this is not a one shot, it is a journey and this journey does not end because it's been done before.

New generation, will come, new composers, new hobbyist, and the one thing every one wants and needs is choice,

If you are feeling the library and have the means to get it then do so, if not then leave it for some one else to get.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 28, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I'm not a fan of that either, but I am a sucker for well recorded full orchestra packages. (Almost in this case)



We need a full walkthrough please. Sounds great.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 29, 2017)

Sounds very cool and interesting indeed. A pity about no 2nd violins though.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a few this kind of full orchestral libraries. I like them but problem with this kind of libraries they decrease user satisfaction after a while and urge you buy other libraries. Because developers cut corners to make them affordable. So eventually when you try to use them in a project, you feel lack of essential things like individual sections, articulations, dynamic layers, round robins etc. And developers move on to another project instead of expanding/upgrading them.


----------



## Vik (Nov 29, 2017)

tomaslobosk said:


> Ahem... We did sample legato...
> 
> Actually for Violins, Celli, Trumpets and Horns


Why not for violas?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 29, 2017)

Vik said:


> Why not for violas?


_Because everyone knows that's merely the older bastard sibling of violins, not worthy of the virtues of true legato!_


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 29, 2017)

Hunter123 said:


> Anyone ever tried cranking decapitator or Trash2 on a Bassoon?


Don't tell, Braaaaamssoons are my secret trick!


----------



## procreative (Nov 29, 2017)

novaburst said:


> The same can be said about real life Instruments, and musical pieces, the worst attitude is becuase it's been done before, or something similar is out there I better not do it.



Considering the inherent risk in buying sample libraries its a different ballgame. A real instrument can be returned or resold, a sample library cannot. Therefore its perfectly valid to require as much information before buying.

Many sample libraries don't or can't offer sufficient information pre-sale. Great demos and skimpy walkthroughs many devs do just dont always reveal the pros/cons.

Based on the specs I cannot YET see anything new or unique. It sounds like Majestica or Metropolis Ark. To my mind its missing the articulations to truly do "Trailer" if by "Trailer" it means bombastic, full-on, energetic.

The choice of articulations is pretty standard as is the choice of Mic positions. I am not knocking the product in its own right, but in the last couple of years there have been many libraries offering pretty much the same product.

And at the intro of $499, its not like its the bargain of the century compared to its competitors.

I just wish some devs would think about the missing/innovative features such as blurry, lively playing or Legato combined with other articulations...


----------



## Vik (Nov 29, 2017)

rottoy said:


> _Because everyone knows that's merely the older bastard sibling of violins, not worthy of the virtues of true legato!_


That's without any doubt the statement I have disagreed the most with on this forum.


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2017)

@audioimperia Did you add this last key feature on for a laugh? 

Convenient and reliable download via Continuata Connect


----------



## novaburst (Nov 29, 2017)

procreative said:


> Many sample libraries don't or can't offer sufficient information pre-sale. Great demos and skimpy walkthroughs many devs do just dont always reveal the pros/cons.



I suppose this can be said for an early bird purchase in this case the library has not even been completed.

But be sure for some great reviews from music magazine, would have got a hold of it with some very true pros and cons. And before it even gets on the shelf.

Never the less my thought was merely towards the Development of these sort of library's, is that they need to keep doing it becuase they are getting better at it, and finding new ways for better performance, it may or may not necessarily be the library in question that has pushed the bar, but Developers certainly are pushing the bar higher. 

NI and there new percussion library, they are using a new approach,

8dio and there new brass librarys just incredible demos, and tutorial and other Developers have been developing strings, brass, woodwinds, again and again and over again but getting very good at it, what more can we say about VSL yet another percussion library but it eclipse there existing percussion library, there just getting better. Look at sample modeling and SWAN
There are just crazy tech goes beyond belief.

So yes let them come with the new orhcestral Librarys let them find new ways to deliver it, new technology to record it better mics better articulations, and much more .


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2017)

Weren’t woodwinds a rather recent (relatively) addition to an orchestra anyway...?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2017)

What is a “Portato” articulation?

I googled it and am none the wiser...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2017)

Would be nice to see a Daniel James’esque walkthrough of it. 

Maybe @audioimperia could sling him a copy before the presale is over.

(Or failing that, do one themselves in a similar style).


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2017)

@Puzzlefactory I take opinions like @Daniel James seriously because he pays for his gear himself (or at least I'm under the impression he does). Anyone who receives free products has a hidden agenda 99.9% of the time imo. That's the miserable cynical northerner in me.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 29, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> What is a “Portato” articulation?
> 
> I googled it and am none the wiser...


It's short bowing technique like marcato but doesn't have accented attack.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2017)

mac said:


> @Puzzlefactory I take opinions like @Daniel James seriously because he pays for his gear himself (or at least I'm under the impression he does). Anyone who receives free products has a hidden agenda 99.9% of the time imo. That's the miserable cynical northerner in me.



Yes well, that’s not going to work with presale unfortunately. If we wait for him to buy it, it won’t be on sale anymore...


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 29, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yes well, that’s not going to work with presale unfortunately. If we wait for him to buy it, it won’t be on sale anymore...



There will be an in-depth walkthrough video before the pre-sale ends  And of course also further tech demos and regular "in-context" demos.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 29, 2017)

audioimperia said:


> There will be an in-depth walkthrough video before the pre-sale ends  And of course also further tech demos and regular "in-context" demos.




Good to know. 

Although I’ve yet to see a developer do a walkthrough as comprehensive as Daniel James i.e write a finished track with the library and then disect said track bit by bit, instrument by instrument.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 29, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Although I’ve yet to see a developer do a walkthrough as comprehensive as Daniel James i.e write a finished track with the library and then disect said track bit by bit, instrument by instrument.



Maybe we can surprise you there!


----------



## mouse (Nov 29, 2017)

mac said:


> @audioimperia Did you add this last key feature on for a laugh?
> 
> Convenient and reliable download via Continuata Connect



Waiting for the day someone invents a Continuata killer. Tried downloading 3 libraries recently using Continuata and everytime, I got "runtime error" and it crashed every 10-15 mins. So frustrating...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm sort of with Rob, in that I can't get how you can call it an "essential orchestra" without WWs, although there is precedent for omitting one of the four essential groups (Spitfire's SSO lacks percussion, for instance) and still calling it an orchestra.

What I have heard sounds very good to me.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 29, 2017)

Showcasing with the clicks is nice idea, does that mean everything is quantized?


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 29, 2017)

adg21 said:


> Showcasing with the clicks is nice idea, does that mean everything is quantized?



Thanks!!! Not quantized, instead each and every sample was manually adjusted to make sure the performance stays totally musical while also syncing well to a click!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Although I’ve yet to see a developer do a walkthrough as comprehensive as Daniel James i.e write a finished track with the library and then disect said track bit by bit, instrument by instrument.



Heavyocity does that. I remember Ari Winters doing that for a Novo Strings demo though not 2 hours long (which is fine for me, no offense Daniel)


----------



## rottoy (Nov 29, 2017)

I've never had a single problem with Continuata other than speeds bottlenecking, but that was always solved by pausing and resuming.


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 29, 2017)

rottoy said:


> I've never had a single problem with Continuata other than speeds bottlenecking, but that was always solved by pausing and resuming.


Same. It has always worked seamlessly for me.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> Same. It has always worked seamlessly for me.



Same here, I actually like it when I find out they use Continuata as delivery service.


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2017)

rottoy said:


> speeds bottlenecking, but that was always solved by pausing and resuming.



I'd class that as a problem?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 29, 2017)

mac said:


> I'd class that as a problem?


Negligible.


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 29, 2017)

Continuata is not perfect for sure, but all download managers I've used (Spitfire, Sonokinetic, NI Access, EastWest, 8dio etc.) were problematic in one way or another. For some reason, no company managed to do it perfectly yet. At least, with Continuata you can get direct download links if you don't like the program, and download speeds I've been getting are quite good.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 29, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Heavyocity does that. I remember Ari Winters doing that for a Novo Strings demo though not 2 hours long (which is fine for me, no offense Daniel)


None taken. I do what I do. Its up to other people if they want to watch 

-DJ


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> None taken. I do what I do. Its up to other people if they want to watch
> 
> -DJ



Oh I do watch and enjoy them a lot (to be fair with some fast forwarding now and then) and your videos got me into some purchases


----------



## desert (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm disappointed you sampled Merethe Soltvedt... Might as well had named your library "Thomas Bergersen's Orchestra" like Spitfire did with Hans Zimmer.

Seriously don't like when libraries sample a niche sound from a composer in an attempt to market to the mass.

8dio did the same with Thomas' other singer...


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Nov 30, 2017)

desert said:


> I'm disappointed you sampled Merethe Soltvedt... Might as well had named your library "Thomas Bergersen's Orchestra" like Spitfire did with Hans Zimmer.
> 
> Seriously don't like when libraries sample a niche sound from a composer in an attempt to market to the mass.
> 
> 8dio did the same with Thomas' other singer...


 
maybe the lads from AudioImperia thought she has a really nice voice?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 30, 2017)

ToxicRecordings said:


> maybe the lads from AudioImperia thought she has a really nice voice?



Not sure how useful it will be though. 

A “generic” choir can be used again and again and again, but a unique voice is going to be instantly recognisable and therefore have a shelf life.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 30, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Not sure how useful it will be though.
> 
> A “generic” choir can be used again and again and again, but a unique voice is going to be instantly recognisable and therefore have a shelf life.



So you're suggesting that we sample singers with no standout vocal qualities? I mean, by that reasoning literally any sampled solo voice has a shelf life, due to the nature of modern sampling.



desert said:


> I'm disappointed you sampled Merethe Soltvedt... Might as well had named your library "Thomas Bergersen's Orchestra" like Spitfire did with Hans Zimmer.
> 
> Seriously don't like when libraries sample a niche sound from a composer in an attempt to market to the mass.
> 
> 8dio did the same with Thomas' other singer...



First of all, since when did it become accepted that Merethe is featured exclusively in Bergersen's music? Her voice isn't a result of his music. Secondly, this is a niche library. Is it surprising that they would add niche vocals that work well in trailer music to a library that's dedicated to trailer music?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 30, 2017)

I agree with Zhao... also, regarding sounds having a shelf life, it would be more accurate to say that sounds have a shelf life _in the hands of one artist,_ and that's precisely why he or she sells them when they're done with them. What do you all think HZ01 was?  Apart from TDKR, what's the last time HZ used "the sound" of HZ01? Using HZ01 to try to faithfully reconstruct a facsimile of mid-2000s Zimmer will just end up sounding dated (and even as an imitation, very out of touch with what he has written lately!). On the other hand taking HZ01 and using it to write _your own_ way will result in new and wonderful music.

It is like the gated reverb drums that are making a comeback in today's pop music. You can use it to evoke the 80s if you want, or to slavishly imitate the 80s if you pair it with all the "authentic" gear of that time period like the LinnDrum, Synclavier emulation, Jupiter8. Or you can just add a touch of gated drums to a track and suddenly it's a cool, novel thing because it's written in a context people haven't seen before.

the more people are afraid of being seen as "selling out" for sampling themselves the less sampling there will be. Even EWQLSO back in ancient times was recorded in total secrecy and we still don't officially know where it was recorded. I'm glad we now have sampled artists and artist-driven sample libraries like Imogen Heap's Box of Tricks, Blakus's Cello, Joshua Bell's Violin, HZ01, etc.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, they do all have a shelf life. Much more so than instruments and certainly more so than drum ensembles. 

Choirs have much more longevity IMO.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 30, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> This looks really interesting! I got their "Scenes From The Multiverse" during Black Friday, which I'm really happy about. Sadly, my money is currently all spent, but I will be watching this with interest



How is that one? How do you trigger the samples - are they all laid out across the keyboard?


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 30, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> How is that one? How do you trigger the samples - are they all laid out across the keyboard?


It's great. Yeah, the samples are laid out on the keyboard. You also get them as wav files, so you can easily drag-n-drop them into your project.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Dec 1, 2017)

New tech demos uploaded 

- Brass Staccatissimos
- Strings Portatos

- Both demos demonstrate how powerful the ff dynamic layers are.
- Remember that the library has morphing crossfades for Brass, so the high-end harmonics react to dynamic changes just like the real instruments.



Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 1, 2017)

Now that is how you display a library!

Question - the stac brass - I am hearing the trumpets in the left. Why?


----------



## tomaslobosk (Dec 1, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Now that is how you display a library!
> 
> Question - the stac brass - I am hearing the trumpets in the left. Why?



Yes, we're trying different settings.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow... the potatos are friggin stunning! If there is as much emotion in the violin legatos they would propably replace the ones from my full string libraries!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 1, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> the potatos are friggin stunning!



Finally... deep-sampled potatoes!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 1, 2017)

Brendon Williams said:


> Finally... deep-sampled potatoes!


Oh... I forgot the E...


----------



## constaneum (Dec 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> Why not for violas?



Violas never get the love. lol


----------



## Vik (Dec 1, 2017)

constaneum said:


> Violas never get the love. lol


Sometimes I make my own custom ensemble pathces in Logic, using stacks, and this means that I can define the range of each instrument. I always end up with violas getting the widest range. Cello/bass cover the low register (from B1 and downwards), violins cover the register above the uppermost viola notes, around C5, and violas cover the rest. Violins (and cello) also often sound better when doubled with violas. I really like the wooden, lyrical sound of violas, and they also seem to be easier to recreate with samples than violins - at least in some libraries. 

Poor viola players: 
http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/viola/viola-jokes/violinists/


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 1, 2017)

This does sound awesome. I do not use Metropolis Ark 1, and have held off on getting on sale. Don't know if I should kick myself, but this looks so good I hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> Sometimes I make my own custom ensemble pathces in Logic, using stacks, and this means that I can define the range of each instrument. I always end up with violas getting the widest range. Cello/bass cover the low register (from B1 and downwards), violins cover the register above the uppermost viola notes, around C5, and violas cover the rest. Violins (and cello) also often sound better when doubled with violas. I really like the wooden, lyrical sound of violas, and they also seem to be easier to recreate with samples than violins - at least in some libraries.
> 
> Poor viola players:
> http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/viola/viola-jokes/violinists/



Each of them gave me a good laugh, thanks! And i LOVE Violas...


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> Sometimes I make my own custom ensemble pathces in Logic, using stacks, and this means that I can define the range of each instrument. I always end up with violas getting the widest range. Cello/bass cover the low register (from B1 and downwards), violins cover the register above the uppermost viola notes, around C5, and violas cover the rest. Violins (and cello) also often sound better when doubled with violas. I really like the wooden, lyrical sound of violas, and they also seem to be easier to recreate with samples than violins - at least in some libraries.
> 
> Poor viola players:
> http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/viola/viola-jokes/violinists/



signed


----------



## Consona (Dec 2, 2017)

Sounds promising. How soft is the lowest dynamic layer of the strings shorts? Is this library only about "huge epic" or for more general use? One thing I've noticed listening to HZ's Batman soundtracks is how softly played those spiccati patterns are at some times, would be great if this library was able to handle that.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 2, 2017)

Range is pp to ff isn’t it?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 2, 2017)

Looking through their website it looks like they mainly cater for Trailer music.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Dec 2, 2017)

Consona said:


> Sounds promising. How soft is the lowest dynamic layer of the strings shorts? Is this library only about "huge epic" or for more general use? One thing I've noticed listening to HZ's Batman soundtracks is how softly played those spiccati patterns are at some times, would be great if this library was able to handle that.



The library is not limited to epic music, it's very versatile 

It has a fantastic dynamic range, pps are really quiet, and ffs are incredibly powerful, we also included a Volume Range slider, so you can adjust the dynamic range to your taste.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 2, 2017)

tomaslobosk said:


> The library is not limited to epic music, it's very versatile
> 
> It has a fantastic dynamic range, pps are really quiet, and ffs are incredibly powerful, we also included a Volume Range slider, so you can adjust the dynamic range to your taste.


Thank you for your direct involvement here. This is really looking like a highly versatile product. It is in my target. Please let us know as you get a date so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## Consona (Dec 2, 2017)

tomaslobosk said:


> The library is not limited to epic music, it's very versatile
> 
> It has a fantastic dynamic range, pps are really quiet, and ffs are incredibly powerful, we also included a Volume Range slider, so you can adjust the dynamic range to your taste.


Thank you for answer. Cannot wait for some walkthrough videos.


----------



## desert (Dec 4, 2017)

any legato demos?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 4, 2017)

robgb said:


> If I were writing for movies, the fact that woodwinds are out of style is exactly why I'd start using them. And definitely in the traditional style—because they're effective that way. The young idiots who have been raised on bombastic "epic" music would likely marvel at the sound of these new fangled instruments...


The problem, as I see it, is that it’s the directors and producers who call the shots, and said shots don’t include woodwinds, believe me (or don’t). FWIW, I love me some woodwinds.


----------



## robgb (Dec 4, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The problem, as I see it, is that it’s the directors and producers who call the shots, and said shots don’t include woodwinds, believe me (or don’t). FWIW, I love me some woodwinds.


Part of the reason I'm not interested in writing music for movies.


----------



## lux (Dec 4, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The problem, as I see it, is that it’s the directors and producers who call the shots, and said shots don’t include woodwinds, believe me (or don’t). FWIW, I love me some woodwinds.



I was watching to "IT" the other day and thought of the (cool) score "wow it has woodwinds". That movie had the biggest gross income of all times for a R rated movie.

Maybe enough for a (hopefully final) viral reminder note for directors "Look, woodwinds in your movie are not going to kill sales"

Btw this lib sounds interesting, keeping my eye on it


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 6, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> Wow... the potatos are friggin stunning! If there is as much emotion in the violin legatos they would propably replace the ones from my full string libraries!



Legato demos please !!!!! Can't wait for the CELLOS !!! And the hybrids.....and the percs !!! and...everything !!!


----------



## audioimperia (Dec 6, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Legato demos please !!!!! Can't wait for the CELLOS !!! And the hybrids.....and the percs !!! and...everything !!!



First percussion tech demo coming right up! Using the processed full mix mic it showcases both the DC and NDC patches. To explain:

- With distance compensated mics, there's much more punchy-ness on the attack of the samples (DC patches sound better with epic/trailer music).
- With non-distance compensated mics, the stereo image is more natural ( NDC patches sound better with more traditional orchestral music).

All of the percussion patches will come with both versions. Both examples have zero processing.


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 7, 2017)

Percussion sounds so organic and punchy!


----------



## thov72 (Dec 7, 2017)

Brendon Williams said:


> Finally... deep-sampled potatoes!


just say noe!


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm wondering if this is still on track for the end of the month...?


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm also now wondering if there's percussion in here... I love the percussion in the trailer...

EDIT: Nevermind, I see that percussion is included.


----------



## audioimperia (Dec 19, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> I'm also now wondering if there's percussion in here... I love the percussion in the trailer...
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I see that percussion is included.



Yup, petty of percussion included and we're absolutely still on track for an end of the month release!


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 20, 2017)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 20, 2017)

audioimperia said:


> Yup, petty of percussion included and we're absolutely still on track for an end of the month release!


I've always wanted petty percussion. Was never very fond of the considerate percussion in my other libraries.


----------



## blougui (Dec 20, 2017)

Now I guess we really need a proper walkthrough (unless I have missed it...)


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 20, 2017)

blougui said:


> Now I guess we really need a proper walkthrough (unless I have missed it...)



+1 (in context too).


----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 23, 2017)

I am still a bit puzzled with this. It definitely sounds great and has interesting approach. But the price seems a bit too much for me when I compare it to the Metropolis Ark 1, that I got with a great pre-order price of $379. And Orchestral Tools is known for it's premium prices. And is a well known orchestral library dev. Maybe if the pre-order would be $399, I would be all over it. Also the fact that I now have many libraries covering the same ground makes it hard to justify the price. Also there is this stuff I am not really excited, like the vocals and trailer tools. I wish they would split it up to the smaller sections, but of course it's not gonna happen. Maybe they do sales later with a better price and I jump on it, but at the moment looks like I have to pass.

-Hannes


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 5, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Sounds very cool and interesting indeed. A pity about no 2nd violins though.



my initial thought as well.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 5, 2018)

Hanu_H said:


> I am still a bit puzzled with this. It definitely sounds great and has interesting approach. But the price seems a bit too much for me when I compare it to the Metropolis Ark 1, that I got with a great pre-order price of $379. And Orchestral Tools is known for it's premium prices. And is a well known orchestral library dev. Maybe if the pre-order would be $399, I would be all over it. Also the fact that I now have many libraries covering the same ground makes it hard to justify the price. Also there is this stuff I am not really excited, like the vocals and trailer tools. I wish they would split it up to the smaller sections, but of course it's not gonna happen. Maybe they do sales later with a better price and I jump on it, but at the moment looks like I have to pass.
> 
> -Hannes



Say what?


----------



## mouse (Oct 5, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Say what?



He said



Hanu_H said:


> I am still a bit puzzled with this. It definitely sounds great and has interesting approach. But the price seems a bit too much for me when I compare it to the Metropolis Ark 1, that I got with a great pre-order price of $379. And Orchestral Tools is known for it's premium prices. And is a well known orchestral library dev. Maybe if the pre-order would be $399, I would be all over it. Also the fact that I now have many libraries covering the same ground makes it hard to justify the price. Also there is this stuff I am not really excited, like the vocals and trailer tools. I wish they would split it up to the smaller sections, but of course it's not gonna happen. Maybe they do sales later with a better price and I jump on it, but at the moment looks like I have to pass.
> 
> -Hannes


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 5, 2018)

mouse said:


> He said



I don’t get it.


----------

